# My Backyard Dig



## GreenDigger (May 27, 2007)

Hello my new digging friends,  my name is David and I just found out the true meaning of privy digging right in my back yard.  
   It all started one day when I was walking past a neighbors house and noticed that they were "probing" the ground with a long metal rod with a T handle at the top.  I asked "what are you doing?"  Since my house was built in 1869 over an old tavern I thought I might like to poke around out back.
    With that thought always in my mind I put off to the side of things to do.  Recently, the gentleman that was probing asked me if I would like to see if we could find the privy in my backyard using a probe and some old Sanborn maps used by insurance companies.  He brought over some maps as early as 1885 up to 1912.  The first location was shown up until 1900 when it disappeared and was replaced by another.  I said lets go for it.  Knowing what I know now, he wore a very sheepish grin and said when do you want to dig?  
      Sam stated that he did not want to dig a possibly very deep hole and leave it open for any extended period of time due to the hazzards it might pose for some unexpecting being.  I agreed.  
      Sam was really excited as he has dug a half dozen holes already.  I left the gate open for him to come when he wanted to start in the morning.  The dig was right at the base of an old non-producing apple tree.  When I walked outside the next morning Sam was there about 2 feet in the ground surrounded by tree and ivy roots.  We found the 3X4 oval brick walls about 2 1/2 feet down which would explain what the previous owners had put the dirt that they dug out for the basement in the back yard.   
   The next 6 feet was nothing but work with no results still within the brick lining.  Then suddenly things changed.  a broken piece of glass or two and the lime layer.  Things were looking up.
    Here is where I found out why people dig privy's.   Seed layer after seed layer with both good and bad bottles, tea saucer, glass syringes, buttons,marbles, bones, more seeds, more lime, and usually under a brick a pile of broken glass (Damn kids), ink bottle, doll parts, bone tooth brushes, fan parts, a half full bottle of what smells like creosote, half of a plate that states with illustration "little strokes for........ and has raised alphabet around edge. Finally at the hard clay bottom we found the wood from seat hole that fell to the bottm when the out house was new.
    We filled it in on the second day.   Wth over 100 artifacts, Sam thought we had a pretty good dig. 
    yesterday and today I snapped a few pics of the newer privy as I uncovered it.    Gonna have to bust the cemement top off.   It was capped with a small hole covered by a dried bag of cement and has a seed layer on top.  I would guess from maps it is circa 1893-1900 to modern plumbing.  I am pretty sure it is not the sistern as it is too close to the privy and I have already found the round hole of the sistern around the corner of the house.    
 Here are some pics from our dig two weeks ago and my own new personal project.


----------



## GreenDigger (May 27, 2007)

Visible seed layer


----------



## GreenDigger (May 27, 2007)

uncovered


----------



## GreenDigger (May 27, 2007)

Original hole finds


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 27, 2007)

.Good going welcome to the wonderful world of crap holes  hahaha, I live in a 1840s home but I cant find the pit I think its under my kitchen,  as long as I can find them in other peoples  yards its OK [8D] great dig and welcome  Rick


----------



## GreenDigger (May 27, 2007)

Thanks for the reply.   I have the map to the neighbors house (my brother) and his old privy is under his girlfriends garden.  I am getting the NO PROBE mentality from her.  His other house right next to their house has been cover with cement according to the old Sanborn maps compared to now.  I still have the probes for my use and will continue untl my lot is tested.  It sits where an old hotel across the street from a jailhouse used to live and the jail still does exist.  My neighbor on the other side shows to be next to my property line.  maybe I will uncover it from enderneath as noone lives there.  
    FUN FUN FUN DIG DIG DIG FIND FIND FIND  I love it


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 27, 2007)

When your own spots  run out its time to knock on doors son, and that there aint no fun fun fun  rejection rejection rejection next next next hahahah!!  Rick


----------



## capsoda (May 27, 2007)

Hey David, Welcome to the forum and the bottle collecting/digging world.

 I knew a David Dorman. Ever been in Pensacola???


----------



## GreenDigger (May 27, 2007)

Never been to FL.  Been to the neighbors already and then some others with my plea of treasure hunting.  Some are close to understanding others are just ignorant to the fact that they may have a treasure or want it to be all theirs but ain't gonna get it without a DIGGER.  Did know a David Dorman once other than me.


----------



## epgorge (May 27, 2007)

I have found I can get the permission from the male but the wife or partner is upset over the fact you are a) unearthing garbage and b) diggin a hole. 

 Try finding out if the hole is the reason and assure them you will fill it in, check it for settling in six months and seed it. 
 Joel


----------



## appliedlips (May 27, 2007)

It looks like you had a great time!Welcome to the great hobby of bottle collecting as well as privy digging.Don't sweat the permission getting its not as hard as it seems.The key is confidence,and persistence.What part of the country are you in?I know a digger in Ohio named Sam.Anyway,I wish you continued success in all your digs.Take care,Doug


----------



## GreenDigger (May 27, 2007)

I am in Missouri about 2 blocks from the Missouri river.  Great pub between here and there.  Serves the best blackened Red fish.


----------



## epgorge (May 28, 2007)

David, get those bottle cleaned up and take individual pictures for us, will you? Any pontilled, embossed meds in there?
 Joel


----------



## CanadianBoy (May 28, 2007)

Hey David,welcome to the forum.Post lots of pics.


----------



## GreenDigger (May 28, 2007)

Here is a mystery vial.  What do you suppose is in it.  It was near the bottom dating it near to 1869.


----------



## GreenDigger (May 28, 2007)

Here are a few more trinkets from the first privy dig in the yard.  Amazing that these syringes survived the fall.  A tavern pipe and a "Original" pipe end with the N is backwards.  A plastic button patened 1851 by Goodyears.


----------



## cowseatmaize (May 28, 2007)

Looks the one of the owners was a vet, maybe a doctor.


----------



## cc6pack (May 28, 2007)

Here's a little on the Goodyear button.

http://www.vintagebuttons.net/rubber.html 

 Forgot to add the small glass bottons are underware buttons, some should have designs in them, not worth a lot but nice to find.


----------



## capsoda (May 28, 2007)

Neat stuff but I would be careful with that vile. Could be a killed virus or antigen that may be dangerous. Could also be sugar water but I wouldn't take the chance. God only knows what was in the stuff given by most vets and doctors alike. It is easy to see that alot of them were real quacks by the amount of hard drugs and deadly poisons they put in their concoctions and potions.


----------



## GreenDigger (May 28, 2007)

> Neat stuff but I would be careful with that vile. Could be a killed virus or antigen that may be dangerous. Could also be sugar water but I wouldn't take the chance. God only knows what was in the stuff given by most vets and doctors alike. It is easy to see that alot of them were real quacks by the amount of hard drugs and deadly poisons they put in their concoctions and potions.





> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> Thanks, Now I am feeling queezy and have moved it to a safer location until I know more about it.  LOL


----------



## GreenDigger (May 28, 2007)

Here are a couple of my favorites.  Can't wait to pour a nice whiskey drink from bottle into glass, after next dig of course.


----------



## GreenDigger (May 28, 2007)

Quack medicine you say?  How about McMunn's Elixer of Opium?  I read that they put Moriphine in it to extend the life.  Isn't that the same two chemicals that make up heroin?  Mabe a doctor didn't live here, just a 19th century junkie.  Also a unbroken igloo ink bottle.


----------



## epgorge (May 28, 2007)

Nice finds... 
 Is there any embossment on ink. I believe it is a turtle ink.
 Joel


----------



## GreenDigger (May 28, 2007)

Thanks, can't wait to pop the top on the other privy.  There is no letters or numbers on the ink well.  Hmmmm, does kinda look like a turtle.


----------



## epgorge (May 28, 2007)

That McMunn's appears to be the Flat Applied top, but could be the rolled lip. Does the lip roll right over into the glass below, or is there a ridge leading back to the neck? I also assume it doesn't have an open pontil on it so I believe it is worth about $20. Is it 4 and 1/4 inches high?
 Joel


----------



## epgorge (May 28, 2007)

It looks like a strap side whiskey, perhaps late 1800's but the top looks more c 1900.
 Joel

 ps nice finds anyway you cut it. Plus you found these so that must have a special value for you. Collecting is progressive. In a few years you will be digging and buying more valuable bottles but those first ones hold a special place for us. I give them to young enthusiasts to get them into the hobby. 

 Joel


----------



## capsoda (May 28, 2007)

Nice finds.


----------



## GreenDigger (May 29, 2007)

Thanks or the replies and ideas.  I have been really getting into the idea of "America's Last Known Treasure Hunt."  Along with trying to figure out how to bust through the 5X5 4 inch thick top on the later privy I have been probing the yard knowing that a Tavern/Hotel used to reside where my house is before 1869.  It burned to the ground (wood).   I came across some debris about 5' down.  When I went more straight into the ground I thought I was gonna loose the probe.  Maybe the Tavern privy? Soft as butter like when we found the first privy that was shown on the 1885 map.  Some of the bottles I found where at the or very near the bottom of a privy known in 1885.  So I wouold not believe you if you told me that the bottle looks 1900's.  I have got to get a hold of the abstract to know more about the people that lived here.  My brother (neighbor) says that he does believe that the gentleman, doctor, who lived here was married to the lady who's brother built the house for her.  Hence the syringes.  I live in Boonville Missouri by the way.  I live in the original part of town next to the river.


----------

